

Simon Says game in JavaScript - kellly
http://codeplanet.io/building-simon-says-javascript/

======
renownedmedia
I enjoyed the sound-only mode; it's a fun take on a classic game!

I'd love to see a sound check when a sound-only game starts, e.g. lighting up
and playing the sound for each quadrant so the player knows which one to play.
Also, keybindings would be nice (e.g. Q/W/A/S for the four quadrants).

~~~
jon_kuperman
That would definitely be cool! I also would love if some of these game parts
could be made into modules so I could use them to make other classic games...

------
deletes
Haven't played that game in years. Got to 20 until I messed up. Do you have an
statistics?

~~~
jon_kuperman
20!? I can't get past 11...

